# Cits ... >  Gyro darbība

## Andis-x

Jautājums par elektoriskajiem žiroskopiem.

Kā viņš strādās, ja neatradīsies uz rotācijas ass, bet gan kādu 1.5 cm no tās? Vai vēlarvien būs iespējams ar to izmērīt leņķi par kādu ir pagriezies, jeb arī izejas dati no tā būs nederīgi šādam nolūkam?

----------


## next

Pagrieziena lenjkjis jau no radiusa nemainaas.
Cita lieta ka par gyro shai laikos sauc visaadus verkjus.
Piemeeram tie kas man pieejami izejaa dod signaalu kas proporcionaals lenjkjiskajam aatrumam un tatad raada centrtieces paaatrinaajumu (akselerometrs?).

 PS. Kad krieviem peedeejais Protons nogaazaas tad pie vainas bija tieshi taadi zhiroskopi un sauca vinjus par lenjkjiskaa aatruma deveejiem -  датчик угловых скоростей (ДУС).

----------


## JDat

Man līdzīga problēma jārisina, izskatās ka prasās pēc ļeņķa enkodera vai pēc magnētiskā komasā, atkarīgs no situācijas. Giro nepalīdzēs.

----------


## vichy

Labdien. Pamaniju ka runa nav par šo. Esmu gyroscop kolekcionārs, iegādātos visu vidus jo vecāki jo labāki.
Varat droši zvanīt 21548635 vai rakstat antigs@inbox.lv

----------

